# Reformed News: Sensus Divinitatis News



## speric (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wanted to announce that Sensus Divinitatis News is officially out of beta, and signups are open. We've added some new profile functionality (see the example at Sensus Divinitatis News - User profile: nwbingham), and we'll be rolling out some more social features in the coming weeks.

More information at Sensus Divinitatis Publishing Blog Archive SD News Updates

Thanks to everyone who has been using the site so far. I built this for the Reformed community and I have big hopes and dreams for it, so if you have any suggestions or questions, don't hesitate to contact me. eric dot farkas at sensusdivinitatis dot com.

Thanks again. Shalom.


----------



## speric (Aug 5, 2009)

We also have a Twitter feed for the top stories: SD News (reformednews) on Twitter

Thanks to all who are following.


----------



## speric (Sep 10, 2009)

We're giving away a month of free advertising on SD News. Details are at Sensus Divinitatis Publishing Blog Archive Adverstise for one month free on SD News.


----------

